# question about my first melanotan 2 shot



## colej (Apr 4, 2012)

just started off last night with .5ml and within 2 minutes my face was as red as a beet. looked like id been scorched in the sun. secondly, my penis stayed hard almost all night! every time i would awake to roll over or just readjust myself i noticed it was hard!! i read where this is aside effect but my question is will the alnight erections go away. sure it comes in handy when my wife and i are gonna use it but unfortunately thats not always the case. an all night erections is a little uncomfortable. serious anwers will be appreciated.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 4, 2012)

Well i probably wouldnt have started out with .5 right off the bat. I know it seems like a tiny bit of stuff but its a strong peptide and .25 is normally what people would start out with for a day or two. The flushing will eventually go away which is what you are aiming for. I dont think the erections will go away, but hopefully a male with mt2 experience can help ya out a little better in that department.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

. 5ml doesn't tell us anything.  How many mg was in the vial and how much water did you reconstitute it with?


----------



## acemon (Apr 4, 2012)

when I ran it the first time my erections were immense. Sometimes bothersome. Yes you will get "used" to the dosage and the erections might not be for as long or as intense. Everyone is different this respect. When I use MT2 now I don't get the erections and not so much the flushing any more. But I do feel like I am car sick for a little while after I take it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 4, 2012)

The erections are due to the PT-141 that is contained in the MT2.. which is what PT is designed for...

Bremelanotide is studied for use in sexual dysfunction in men (erectile disfunction  or impotence) as well as sexual dysfunction in women (sexual arousal  disorder)

And like ROTD said.. .5ml doesn't help much.. that could be all 10mg's for all we know.  Tell us what amount of BAC you recon'd with and we can figure out what dose you actually took.


----------



## colej (Apr 4, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> The erections are due to the PT-141 that is contained in the MT2.. which is what PT is designed for...
> 
> Bremelanotide is studied for use in sexual dysfunction in men (erectile disfunction or impotence) as well as sexual dysfunction in women (sexual arousal disorder)
> 
> And like ROTD said.. .5ml doesn't help much.. that could be all 10mg's for all we know. Tell us what amount of BAC you recon'd with and we can figure out what dose you actually took.


10 mg mt-2 recont. with 100 units of bac water. im using insulin 1ml /100 unit syr.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 4, 2012)

ok.. with that info you used 5mg's rather than 500mcg's.  Check out this link.. it'll help you figure out your recon breakdown.

Peptide Calculator


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 4, 2012)

colej said:


> 10 mg mt-2 recont. with 100 units of bac water. im using insulin 1ml /100 unit syr.



Lol what a dumbass


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 4, 2012)

Easy Fellas.. everyone messes up everyone once in a while.. I do wish the OP would have asked first, so we could have got him squared away.. but it happens.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 4, 2012)

jeez i didnt even notice he put 5*ml...*Cole def check out that peptide calculator Pitts posted, it will help alot. I know this stuff can get a bit confusing but you'll get it!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> ok.. with that info you used 5mg's rather than 500mcg's.  Check out this link.. it'll help you figure out your recon breakdown.
> 
> Peptide Calculator



You used about 5 times as much as I would consider a heavy dose!  I wouldn't take any dose over 500mcg personally.  Most my loading doses were close to 200 mcg. Your sides will be much better on a fraction of the dose you took.  Recalculate and be safe!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 4, 2012)

The flushing is normal.You will get that with any ghrp/ghrh combo also.It will go away in time.


----------



## colochine (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been taking 1mg ED since monday before bed and have not had any noticeable sides. So Id say maybe lower your dose lol and your raging hardon might come down and the flushing will diminish as well.


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 4, 2012)

colej said:


> just started off last night with .5ml and within 2 minutes my face was as red as a beet. looked like id been scorched in the sun. secondly, my penis stayed hard almost all night! every time i would awake to roll over or just readjust myself i noticed it was hard!! i read where this is aside effect but my question is will the alnight erections go away. sure it comes in handy when my wife and i are gonna use it but unfortunately thats not always the case. an all night erections is a little uncomfortable. serious anwers will be appreciated.



I shouldn't laugh, I've partaken in my fair share of screw-ups too. But this is fricken hilarious! no long term disfunctions, I hope. Be safER next time, remember "measure twice, cut ONCE" as rule in life. Or in this case, "ask twice, inject once(correctly)"


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 4, 2012)

I've be there before bro, all night erections are not fun. I really hope you get this worked out soon.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 5, 2012)

please never take insulin....


----------



## colej (Apr 9, 2012)

wow been on vacation and havent checked out my thread but, yeah i just made a typo. it was .05 on my syringe not .5 i had follwed that peptide calculator but just left out the zero. my bad guys jeeze!!! i was wondering even then if that was enough to even do anything. it barely seem like enough to make it into the syringe.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 9, 2012)

colej said:


> wow been on vacation and havent checked out my thread but, yeah i just made a typo. it was .05 on my syringe not .5 i had follwed that peptide calculator but just left out the zero. my bad guys jeeze!!! i was wondering even then if that was enough to even do anything. it barely seem like enough to make it into the syringe.



Lol typo fail. dilute it down more to make it easier and more accurate to dose. I bought some 100iu slin pinz by mistake and it's hard to draw smaller amounts accurately so I dilute it down more an use the peptide calculator to do the math. 

the insane flushing of pt141 and crazy stoner eyes doesn't sound fun to me. My buddy wants to try it. I wouldn't mind jabbing my wife with it while she was asleep to reap the horny rewards lol!


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 9, 2012)

Everyone reacts to peps diff, I load mt2 @ 500mcgs and never get flushing, erection issues yes, easy to fix by higher dilution rate. Btw the pep calculator isn't 100% slam dunk. Diff slins are ticked diff. You should shoot for little or no sides, mt2 is very effective, at low doses.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 9, 2012)

The peptide calculator we have stickied in Labpe's section allows you to input the number of ticks and cc's when calculating.. so it should be spot on as long as you put the right numbers in.  I completely agree that the MT2 works wonders at low doses.  I only use 250mcg's and already had to back my dose off after the first week.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread makes me want some melanotan. I don't know why anyone is complaining about epic erections...


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol the insane flushing turns me off and I've heard the erections were erratic. As in they just happen whenever. Unlike cialis etc where it takes arousal to pop one lol. check out pt141 if u just wanna try the boner lol. The melo makes u tan but I'm a wop....I get plenty dark without help


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah the pt141 is the ingredient in the MT that gives you the jump in libido. It's pretty damn impressive. LOL.  It's like being 14 again.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 9, 2012)

I will be getting my hands on some of that soon.
Happy wife.....Happy life!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I will be getting my hands on some of that soon.
> Happy wife.....Happy life!!



That's the truth right there.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 9, 2012)

colej said:


> just started off last night with .5ml and within 2 minutes my face was as red as a beet. looked like id been scorched in the sun. secondly, my penis stayed hard almost all night! every time i would awake to roll over or just readjust myself i noticed it was hard!! i read where this is aside effect but my question is will the alnight erections go away. sure it comes in handy when my wife and i are gonna use it but unfortunately thats not always the case. an all night erections is a little uncomfortable. serious anwers will be appreciated.



I have never gotten thsi soo called "viagra effect" but feeling flushed after a MT2 shot and  like I am gonna puke .. yes. thats normal for the first 10-20min after a shot.


----------

